# Archie



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie has my heart and soul....and he's getting older. I worry about him all the time....because you just never know when things are going to get bad for him. Most everyone knows I got Arch from a pet store while on vacation 9 years ago, he was bred in a puppy mill and has developed various ailments. 

Now I understand that maltese can live to be 15 and older...but you just never know. 

The boy has been limping again, we go for an adequan shot once a month and he's due for another one next Monday...so I guess he'll limp for a week. He has arthritis in all his legs and it's been raining here a lot recently. Last night I took him for a walk in the stroller, I thought he'd be mortified, but he actually enjoyed it. 

His treachea collapses frequently now and he coughs a lot at times (like right now! :huh He'll probably have to get another xray to make sure it isn't congestive heart failure, because his heart murmur is a 5 out of 6 on the scale. My vet has ordered a cough suppressant that I will pick up today and give it to him as needed...hope that works.

He's had one ear canal removed and the other one gets infections at least once a month.

But with all this, he never complains, he's just as sweet as pie. 

Sorry to bother you with this stuff, sometimes you just have to get it out and say it to feel better. 


























I hope it's because he needs a grooming, but he just looks "old" here...:mellow:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pat I'm so sorry Archie has to go thru everything he has had wrong with him. Its just like with our human kids, we as Mom's wish we could take it all away. I got Pipper from a lady who bred her 2 dogs, which I now know is a BYB so I worry every single day if he will always stay healthy. Big hugs to you and Archie. By the way, his puppy picture is absolutely adorable. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Brought tears to my eyes! Archie sounds so much like my Rocco! He knows how much you love him and!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Aww Archie. I'm so sorry he has to go through all of this  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Tomorrow is promised to no one....but oh what joy he gives you each day! Those little white puffs of forever fur babies are truly a gift from God Himself! Prayers said for you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat,
As to Archie's limps/arthritis... do try to massage his legs a few times a day.... and maybe give joint supplements if you don't already.
Quincy has an unstable knee ( well both but one more so than the other.) it never seemed to bother him until last fall when he developed a limp around Thanksgiving. That resolved overnight practically but reappeared a couple weeks later and this time he was actually holding his leg up and not using.
A trip to the vet to hopefully get them to manually pop his leg back into the cap was unsuccessful. She couldn't manipulate because his muscles were so tight. She suggested I do massage...and if possible to put into deep tub for some water-therapy. So I did the massages and lo and behold the leg came back down and seemed to go back into place ion it's own. The dreaded possible surgery was layed aside. ( At almost 10 yrs old.., it's something I was not keen on) 
I also started him on the Joint supplements. I use either the chewable tabs from Mercola ( Dr. Becker has a video on joint issues) or the liquid supplement . ( I order each according to other items I might need at the time from same site) He's doing great!!! 

At link below , if you scroll down past video clip and text is the ordering /cost info.
Pet Joint Supplements | Healthy Joint Support - Mercola.com

This is the link below is to the liquid. I've ordered the other but having seen Crystal's recommendation on another thread about this one... it will be the one I order in the future:
Liquid Health K9 Level 5000 Glucosamine -- 5200 mg - 32 fl oz - Vitacost


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Archie , you little sweetheart! Sorry that you're not feeling well. You are an adorable fluff, and your Mom loves you soooo much!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Aww he sounds like a tough little guy and you are doing everything for him. He loves you as much as you love him


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:wub::wub: I love Archie and I love how much you love him. You are doing the best for him and he always seems like such a happy guy! So, he knows he is LOVED!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweet Archie - I wish we could magically take away all your aches and pains. You are just the sweetest little man. :wub::wub: I hate to hear you having problems. I know your mommy does everything she can to make you feel better.

Pat, I was thinking massage too. I've heard that it does help. Doesn't Marie do it with Snowball?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pat - Check into Acupuncture! I know it did wonders for my Schnauzer when she was 14/15 years old. It wasn't that much either!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sweetest boy ever. Just give him a big hug from me.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I know how you feel Pat. I really do. And Archie never complains because he feels so much love from you. I think he's going to be with you for a long, long time. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry Archie is going through so much...I will pray for your sweet boy.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry him and you are going through this. Sending him love!

I had never seen a puppy pic of him. Soooo adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat, please give Archie a sweet little hug and kiss from me! 

In the tuxedo picture, he doesn't look "old" - he looks like a Maltese version of Sean Connery!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- this makes me so sad. I know how much you love Archie and what a sweet boy he is. It's just not right that he's having to go through so much. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, ARchie's such a sweetheart, and he has such a good mommy to take care of him. He reminds me so much of Tanner, who will also be 9 at the end of this month. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Archie! I feel as if I know him from what you write about him. He reminds me so much of my Fifer. Hugs and belly rubs to Archie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know Pat, I understand how you are feeling, I have noticed Matilda is looking older:mellow: she turned 8 in April, she has been healthy minus 8 teeth that were pulled last summer:w00t:

I have always LOVED Archie, he has such a tender little spirit, he reminds me of my Muffy, I know he's been having some hard days, enjoy every moment with him, that's all we really have, we just never know what tomorrow brings.

Pat I loved looking at the pictures of him, my gosh he was adorable when he was a puppy, sooooo cute, he has only grown more handsome, yes he looks older but he has such a tenderness in his face, a boy with lots of love. No wonder he's your heart boy, bet he gives so much love to you, I just love that littleman he's sooooo special

Miss Bow is 14 1/2, she doesn't have much of a life, but isn't ready to go, I have come to realize through what I am going through with Miss Bow it's all about the quality not quantity.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Aww Archie is a sweetie. Give him a kiss from Callie!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It is tough to see our babies suffer. Archie is so adorable and I love his Tux. :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a sweet face! Archie could not be any cuter!
It is so hard to watch them get older. Nine isn't that old yet. I had two puppy store dogs (before I knew better) that each lived to 15. They both had arthrtis and one had CHF, but they were happy and comfortable, so please think positive that you and Archie will have each other for a long long time! And enjoy every day that you have together!

We used Trixsyn with great success for arthritis. It is a hyaluronic acid supplement that you give daily, instead of injections. It made a huge difference. You could ask your vet about it.
We also had great luck with DGP, which is used for pain instead of Rimadyl or other NSAIDs that can be tough on the liver.
The best thing that we did was underwater treadmill walking. It made a huge difference. They can walk comfortably in the water and it keeps their joints and muscles loose. Massage is great too.
As they start to get older, you sure do begin to cherish every day, which is a good thing.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

casa verde maltese said:


> Pat - Check into Acupuncture! I know it did wonders for my Schnauzer when she was 14/15 years old. It wasn't that much either!


I had quite a bit of acupuncture done on Cisco, and it did seem to help. You might also think about taking Archie to a chiropractor for dogs. Cisco goes to one about every four weeks. His chiropractor works on humans through the week and then does dogs on Saturdays. I know that is the only reason he is still walking so well and able to go up and down steps. 

My idea of what is "old" has changed since Cisco has made it past 16! I remember when he turned 12, I began thinking about when he might die. Wish I'd known then not to worry so much about how old he was getting. It's hard NOT to worry though when we love them so much.

Archie sounds like such a sweetie. I'm so sorry he hurts.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I loved seeing all the pictures of him! He looks like a sweet boy. I can't believe he is going through so many issues. I'm sure he's doing well because of the love and support of your family plus your fluffs! :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh poor sweet Archie, I hate when any of our fur babies are not feeling well. He has such a loving and caring mommy no wonder he doesn't complain. Feel better little guy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little one, but think about how much more difficult his life would have been without a loving mommy like you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Archie is the sweetest boy and we all love him. I love all the pictures of him. Sending him hugs. :wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor little guy. Hugs to you both.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear Pat,
Nothing gets us dog people downer than our pups suffering in some way. I understand your worry. Archie is one lucky boy. I too would recommend you look into massage, water therapy, and acupuncture. My philosophy, if it can't hurt you, why not try it, it could possibly help. Please keep us informed as to his progress and give him a big smooch from me.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Awww Archie is adorable. SO sorry he has been dealt a sucky hand. Hugs to him and you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just ordered the liquid Glucosamine....maybe using it in conjunction with the adaquan shots, it'll help....and I'll start massaging his legs too. Thanks everyone for your input. As always, it is so much appreciated!! :aktion033:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Pat,
> As to Archie's limps/arthritis... do try to massage his legs a few times a day.... and maybe give joint supplements if you don't already.
> Quincy has an unstable knee ( well both but one more so than the other.) it never seemed to bother him until last fall when he developed a limp around Thanksgiving. That resolved overnight practically but reappeared a couple weeks later and this time he was actually holding his leg up and not using.
> A trip to the vet to hopefully get them to manually pop his leg back into the cap was unsuccessful. She couldn't manipulate because his muscles were so tight. She suggested I do massage...and if possible to put into deep tub for some water-therapy. So I did the massages and lo and behold the leg came back down and seemed to go back into place ion it's own. The dreaded possible surgery was layed aside. ( At almost 10 yrs old.., it's something I was not keen on)
> ...


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Archie is so blessed having you as his mommy. I hope the supplements help and he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Archie is such a sweetie pie! He is lucky you pay close attention to him!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I wish he didn't have any problems Pat but thankfully there are things to help. What a little doll. I just love him!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh bless his heart. He sounds like a real trooper and is quite a love bug. Hope he feels better.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Perhaps it is just his fancy tux that ages him. He is just too cute!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Pat ... I have always loved your Archie. He is such a gentle soul. I am so sorry he is going through so much. But, I know you, as his mommy, are doing your very best to make him feel as comfortable as possible.

Snowball has a level 1 luxating patella, ( has had it for several years) and I do think the massages have helped him. He also takes Dasuquin which I think has helped stabilize things for him. As suggested by others, I think a joint supplement and massage (and, acupuncture) might help Archie.

I love Archie's puppy picture. But, then I love all of his pictures. 

I think it's great Archie loved his ride in the stroller. Even if he can't walk as well, at least in the stroller, he is getting outside to enjoy and sniff the fresh air. 

Please give Archie gentle hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm sorry that he's going through this. I know how u feel dear Pat. It is hard not to love this cutie :wub: i know that since his mommy is a "life is good" mommy, he is in good hand to enjoy as many happy moments with you whenever he is having a good day  

Enjoy these special times with your special boy. I know that you would.

Hugs


----------

